# 3 Pictures into one?



## shachr6 (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to put 3 pictures into one picture, there all three different pictures, how can i go about this? I have lightroom, and CS3.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you mean by 3 into one?  Do you want to line them up, to get a bigger image?  Or do you want to take parts of other photos and put then into (on top of) an image?


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure what your talking about specifically, but you can try putting the three photos over eachother then adjusting opacity?

Or you can cut out stuff you want from each picture and put them into one. That may take time though.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 4, 2008)

If you mean you want to place 3 images next to each other (in line), then open one image, change the canvas size in PS to 200% left justified, then paste image 2 into the file. Flatten your layers, then repeat the process for image number 3. If that's what you mean.


----------



## wing352 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you talking about HDR?


----------



## shachr6 (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris Stegner said:


> If you mean you want to place 3 images next to each other (in line), then open one image, change the canvas size in PS to 200% left justified, then paste image 2 into the file. Flatten your layers, then repeat the process for image number 3. If that's what you mean.


This is exactly what I meant thanks!!!!!!!


----------

